# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  أخت .. لمـ تلدها أمي ..

## للدموع إحساس

،؛، أخـت لــمـ تــلـدهــا .. أمــي ،؛،

هناك على عتبات قلبي
بين جوانب روحي تربعت ..
تربعت انسانه ، قلبي احبها و مال لها
حب ما في قلبها من حنان و دفء ..
مال إلى عواطف غيرتها على جوانح روحي
انها دائما في فكري ، بين اضلاع صدري تتغلغل
في حجرات قلبي تتجسد .. هي لا غيرها أخت لم تلدها امي


شاركتني احزاني و همومي و شاركتها
تبتسم لي دائماً و تفرح لـ فرحتي بـ ذرة ..
تجالسني .. تسألني .. تمنعني .. تأنبني ،، انه قلبها
قلب رحيم طيب ، غمرني بـ عطفه المتواصل الكريم
تغرد لي ليلاً و في الصباح يغرد لي خيالها الحاني علي
تعانقها معاني الأخوة بـ جذور الطيب .. فـ فاحت معانيها سمائي
يحار لساني في وصفها ، فكم تجسدت فيها كل صفات الأم الحنون
هي صديقة .. أخت .. أم .. أب ،، توردت كل فيها تلك المعاني ..
إليها اسافر في نومي و عليها يبدأ ترحال قلبي في هذيانه المتشوق
ذلك عندما اغيب عنها .. هي بسمتي ، هي دمعتي ، هي اختي المزيونة


بكيتها بـ حالي ، فـ بكتني بـ أمطار ..
ابتسمت بـ دارها ، فـ تبتسم بـ أزهار ..
تروقني عندما ينطق بلسم لسانها ،، فـ استمع
موسيقاها .. على طنان اذني يستريح .. فـ اهيم
كبرنا على ضفاف المعزة و الأخوة ، فـ بدأنا المسير
يعتصر قلبي قلبها فـ تتفجر أسمى معاني الأخوة ، فـ أبكي
ماذا اقول في حقها ، حارت حروفي في مغزى جلالة قلبها


مخلوقة .. سبحان ربي ، مسح على قلبها
تجسد فيها ما هو نادر الوجود في البعض
صبرها .. خلقها .. حنانها ،، قليل في جلالتها
تعجبني حتى تغمرني بـ دفئها ، تتحنن علي دوماً
غرورها .. وردة ملكية بلا اشواك ، تفهموها انتم ..!
تلك حروفي عزيزتي ، كفاها فـ بدأت غيرتي تشتعل عليها
لـها و إليها وردة شكر أخوية معطره بـ معاني المعزة و الصدق
يـا أخت لم تلدك .. أمي ،، ملكية انت يا نبع الأخوة .. يا غاليتي ..
توافيك حروفي ،، لكنها ليست كـ قلبي الوافي
منقوووووووول  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

مشكوره اختي على الطرح الرائع

----------


## لحن الخلود

تسلمين خيو على الطرح الرائع

----------


## للدموع إحساس

وتسلموووووووووووووووووووووون لي ..
لحوووونة .. وعاشقة أل محمد ..
ومشكوووووووووووووورين عاالمرور الحلو ..
وردودكم الأحلى ..
ولا حرمني الله تواصلكم الرائع ..
تقبلو تحياتي ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلمات جداا جمييله ...*

*الله يعطيج العافية على الطرح..*

*بانتظار جديدج..*

*تقبل تحياتي الاخوية..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

تسلمين لي .. ياأحلى شذى 
مشكورة حبيبتي عاالتواصل ..
ولا حرمني الله من تواجدك العطر ..
تقبلي تحياتي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلو مرة ما خطته اناملش الحلوة

صحيح مشاعر عذبة وشفافة

بس احس بأن مكانها منتدى الشعر صح

----------


## للدموع إحساس

تسلمين لي اختي عفاف الهدى ..
وأن شاء الله ماانحرم تواجدك الرائع ..
وشكرا عاالملاحظه ..
وقد يكون رأيك هو الصواب ..
دمتي بحفظ الله ..
تقبلي تحياتي ..

----------

